# Lipo slider



## SDL98 (Jan 8, 2005)

What would be a good lipo batt for a slider using a 6800 mamba system? Would 3 cell be too much voltage for this system? Thanks


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Are you nuts..lol...sliders no fun with when going tooo fast...plus with the lighter weight of lipos there will be less traction. I could see the brushless maybe even the 6800 but that might be too much motor.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I agree WAAAAY tOOOOOO Fast


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies (Jun 26, 2005)

I have a question what the heck are you going to do with a 60 mph slider ?  

Why not leave it box stock and come out with us and show us your driving skills with 8 of them on the track.


----------



## lawnguy (Nov 3, 2007)

Bud you could drive at least 3 with lipo's lol


----------



## SDL98 (Jan 8, 2005)

Geez I didn't ask to question my sanity lost that many years ago. I ran it stk on a little carpet bullring last year but that track is gone and there aren't any dirt tracks close to here to run it on. but a track I plan to run my pan car at is going to have a outlaw slider class 180 ft carpet, so instead of it collecting dust and I had the motor system already thought I'd try it for shits and giggles. Was just curious what a popular lipo batt was figured it would be less maintenence to do while I'm putting the car back together from the big crash.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Then do 2 cell !!!! Have fun it will be fast


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

SDL98 said:


> What would be a good lipo batt for a slider using a 6800 mamba system? Would 3 cell be too much voltage for this system? Thanks


Yes. Get the Losi 2 cell for the slider. I would never go back but the guys I race with are anal & would rather continuely buy sport packs over & over again. Are you getting this guys??? lol


----------



## nascarcoffin9 (Dec 27, 2006)

I race dirt oval in NC and we have a class for the sliders and mini late models. In the open class most people will just run the mini sidewinder by Castle Creations and a 1600 mah battery. One guy showed up and tried a 2 cell and could not get the thing to go straight. I just sold my slider and bought 2 late models. They are mutch easier to set up and handle better at higher speeds. All depends on what you want to do to have fun.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

On our dirt oval the sliders seem to hookup great. Its the late models that are on eggshells. I should mention the tracks back stretch is about 5' higher so we have turns that change in elevation.

We run box spec classes with minimal changes allowed.


----------

